
Adobe (Inadvertently?) Timebombed Acrobat Xi (Fix by Blocking Acroipm.adobe.com) - tigerstripe
https://community.adobe.com/t5/acrobat/acrobat-xi-keeps-crashing/td-p/10695580?page=1
======
tigerstripe
Adobe killed off it's non-cloud version of Acrobat, by breaking a remote
server endpoint that is checked on startup.

It makes you wonder how much control you have over your PC.

